Ask HN: In a hyper conformist world, will you raise your child as a free thinker? - spacewhale
======
spacewhale
If the world you live requires you to be a hyper conformist, to lead a peace
full, happy life, will you raise your children as a free thinker?

For example, will you encourage the child to question you and talk back when
you ask him/her to do something, if encouraging it might cause them
problems/conflicts later in life?

